# Surefire M6 Holster



## Edwood (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, apparently S.O.E. does not sell to individuals anymore. Does anyone know of places to order John Willis M6 Holster? Tactical Response Gear only has it in Black, was hoping to find one in Olive Drab to match my Maxpedition gear. But if it's only available in black now, so be it.

Or is there a better alternative holster?

-Ed


----------



## Size15's (Mar 10, 2009)

The John Willis holsters I have are the ones I use the most - especially for the M6.


----------



## Edwood (Mar 11, 2009)

Wish there were more places selling them.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 11, 2009)

This pouch from botachtactical was a possibility suggested recently.


----------



## JNewell (Mar 11, 2009)

I have some from when they were still doing small orders. Assuming the quality is the same, it's the way to go. This and the ones he made for the Kroma (which I don't see listed anywhere now) are really excellent.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 11, 2009)

Edwood said:


> Well, apparently S.O.E. does not sell to individuals anymore.




That's pretty sad imo. It's hard for me to understand why in today's economy why a business would refuse to sell basic products to consumers just waiting to throw money at them. 

I'm also looking for an M6 pouch and will probably order the one at Botach if I can't find it elsewhere. If I do get one soon I'll let you know what I think of it.


----------



## Illum (Mar 11, 2009)

I was recommended the Ripoff [CO-159] Holster by Mdocod. :thumbsup:
http://www.filmtools.com/ripoffs-co-159-sure-fire-m6.html


----------



## Patriot (Mar 11, 2009)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I was recommended the Ripoff [CO-159] Holster by Mdocod. :thumbsup:
> http://www.filmtools.com/ripoffs-co-159-sure-fire-m6.html




It looks nice but I was wondering about the amount of velcro overlap when a beam filter wasn't being used. Will not using a beam filter cause there to be too much slack in the flap, forcing the flap to be loose over the light, in order for the velcro contact points to meet?


----------



## Edwood (Mar 11, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> That's pretty sad imo. It's hard for me to understand why in today's economy why a business would refuse to sell basic products to consumers just waiting to throw money at them. Something inside of me hope's they're the first to go under if things get worse. :sick2:
> 
> I'm also looking for an M6 pouch and will probably order the one at Botach if I can't find it elsewhere. If I do get one soon I'll let you know what I think of it.



John just needs to sell to more resellers. But the selection is less than when you could buy directly. Only place I could find it was only selling black.

Hmmm. If we only sell larger numbers, how about a group buy then? 

-Ed


----------



## Patriot (Mar 11, 2009)

Edwood said:


> Hmmm. If we only sell larger numbers, how about a group buy then?
> 
> -Ed





I'm in!

I don't think we'd have any problem getting enough people.


----------



## JNewell (Mar 11, 2009)

Edwood said:


> John just needs to sell to more resellers. But the selection is less than when you could buy directly. Only place I could find it was only selling black.
> 
> Hmmm. If we only sell larger numbers, how about a group buy then?
> 
> -Ed


 
I think that's right. The time and cost associated with selling to individuals must have been a killer. His life is a lot easier and more profitable this way, and I think it's really hard to begrudge him that at all. His problem is not needing to sell more, at least not until we get out of Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## Edwood (Mar 11, 2009)

Weird. I guess they're just starting to stock more Original SOE gear, because they now list Olive Drab as available for the M6 Holster.

http://www.tacticalresponsegear.com...=3965&osCsid=88af5e042bbe0ad2a8bc8316e8726a1a

Only available in Belt mounted version, no PALS. But that's OK, I wanted the Belt mounted version.

-Ed


----------



## JNewell (Mar 11, 2009)

Random note: I bought the PALS versions but can "convert" them to belt use with Malice Clips.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 11, 2009)

JNewell said:


> I think that's right. The time and cost associated with selling to individuals must have been a killer. His life is a lot easier and more profitable this way, and I think it's really hard to begrudge him that at all.




Oh, I think I understand now. John is S.O.E. then? I just thought S.O.E. was a company who carried his John's products and then at some point stopped selling to the public for whatever reason. Many businesses who supply to law enforcement have policies like that even though many of their items have no exclusivity to LEO's.

Yeah, I certainly wouldn't want to begrudge a small timer who stopped individual sales due to time or financial constraints.


----------



## john willis (Mar 13, 2009)

We still make everything we have in the past plus way more. We stopped taking individual orders so that we can focus on production. We are not set up to ship 50 orders a day which is what we were doing up until a few months ago. Over and over I saw guys posting here on candle power that they were upset about not getting a order fast enough when the order had to be made and was only a week or two old. Then there were the many guys upset about not receiving an order that was not in fact an order. It was that we had not been able to get back to their e-mails in a time frame that they though appropriate. Our main business is military and law enforcement, We sell flashlight pouches as a byproduct.
 
We have moved from Ca to TN. We are now next to Tac Response who is our largest dealer. We also have OP Tactical, Barrett Outpost, AEX, Going Loud Tactical, etc. 
 
The only guys carrying the light pouches at this time are Tactical Response. I know for a fact they have the m6 pouches in od, Coyote, and black in both Pals mount and belt mount. I saw them over there this morning.
 
If they don’t have something you want, Tell them. It’s hard for a businessman to spend money on something that he is not sure will sell. Thus if you don’t ask for them they won’t order it.
 
To summarize you will get better service thru our dealers and it will free us up to make more gear.
 
Tactical Response has a great web site. If it on their site it is in stock. we have asked our dealers not to list anything that is not in stock unless clearly stated that it is out of stock. When you order it generally ships within a few hours. Once they are out of stock it is automatically removed from the site. They have over a million dollars in inventory that can ship the same day you order it.
 
If there is something you want that is not available let us know. We will make it if there ais enough demand for it.
 
John Willis
www.SOEtacticalgear.com


----------



## Edwood (Mar 13, 2009)

They ship fast too, they shipped same day I ordered. 

Thanks, John.

I'm sure we'll think of something else for you to make.
I know I'd be interested in an M6's MB20 Battery carrier holster. Anyone else? 

-Ed


----------



## dk8558 (Mar 13, 2009)

I actually placed an order from Tactical Response Gear for the M6 holster in black and belt. Shipped incredibly quick and the holster rocks.:twothumbs


----------



## leukos (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks, John, for a very helpful and informative post. CPF'ers can unfortunately be a less than desirable clientelle when we don't get our flashlight fix.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2009)

Another option is to buy the Wolf Eyes holster designed to fit the 24W Boxer model. That Boxer and the M6 are very close in size, with the Boxer having a slightly wider bezel.

Some things in this world, I'll never understand... One of those being, why Surefire still won't offer a holster for their M6. :shakehead


----------



## Edwood (Mar 17, 2009)

Just got my two SOE John Willis M6 holsters today. Very well made. Double and even triple stitching everywhere. Very lightweight, so while not overly protective, it does offer complete coverage overall.

The Olive Drab color is not the same as the Maxpedition OD color. The SOE OD is a little lighter in color, more towards the yellowish end, while Maxped OD is a bit more forest greenish. The SOE OD matches the PALS webbing color a bit more. But overall close enough.

-Ed


----------



## Patriot (Mar 17, 2009)

Edwood said:


> Just got my two SOE John Willis M6 holsters today. Very well made. Double and even triple stitching everywhere. Very lightweight, so while not overly protective, it does offer complete coverage overall.
> 
> The Olive Drab color is not the same as the Maxpedition OD color. The SOE OD is a little lighter in color, more towards the yellowish end, while Maxped OD is a bit more forest greenish. The SOE OD matches the PALS webbing color a bit more. But overall close enough.
> 
> -Ed




They sound really great! Would you be able to post a couple of pictures?


----------



## Edwood (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't have an M6 on hand. LED Zeppelin is in the process of modding it. :naughty: Will post pics when I get it back. 

-Ed


----------



## cnjl3 (Mar 22, 2009)

My order was placed 10/21/2008 and I received my holster 01/10/2009 directly from SOE - so i guess my order was probably one of the last being sent directly to individuals. As long as they are available I highly recommend it to anyone that owns a SureFire M6.














Patriot36 said:


> They sound really great! Would you be able to post a couple of pictures?


----------



## LawLight (Apr 17, 2009)

* Moved my post to correct forum.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you for the picture *cnjl3* !!! 

That's the best looking M6 holster I've ever seen.


----------



## john willis (May 1, 2009)

Not only does Tac Reapons have the M6 pouches in stock they have them in all colors and both belt atachment and pals versions. 

They also have all the other Surefire pouches that we make. If they dont have them they are simply out and between re-supply. They order 6 of every light pouch and re-order when they are down to 3 pieces. This meens that typically they have 120 of each item. Thats 5 colors each of two closure methods and two atachment methods.


----------

